# Parking tickets !!



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't believe I just got a parking ticket through the post for parking in Tesco carpark for the day whilst I was working in a near by store..

Bastards !!!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not a parking ticket just an invite to pay , ignore it.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Apparently no more than an invoice. Never tried this myself though:

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=3211294


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well every little bit helps apparently


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

charles is a badboy!!


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Cheers for the advice guys. 
It pissed me off even more that i was working in the near by shopping complex which fecking Tesco has taken over.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive had 3 tickets in the last week or so .

i over took a few slow cars on the inside in a bus lane at 8.30 in the morning without a bus in site and wasnt in the bus lane for more than 10 seconds ish. I was turning left at the top where you see the arrow. My fault i spose i didnt see any camera musta been hidden away somewhere. But really what harm did it do.. so i paid it. £65










Next 1 was i parked up somewhere when working last week. In a bay that required me to buy a ticket. which i did but you could only stay 2 hours max. I thought my ticket ran out at 10.30am. so just b4 10.30 i came down to put another ticket on or move the car to another spot. Then i noticed at 10.24 a warden slapped a ticket on me as the ticket actually ran out at 10.15. f joke. So i moved the car to another spot which allowed you to park all day for £4.50 run by the same people. The council. Wasnt as if i was trying to not pay. Ive been there all week and got all the tickets to prove it. 9 mins late ffs and they do that. so nice £30 ticket for me there

Last 1 through the post was from around the corner to my house. Car was parked outside the chip shop just past a zebra crossing and apparently the back of the car was a foot over the last zig zag line of the crossing. Pic is taken at night and the video evidence shows nothing certain as its pitch black. Another £65 they want. This is the pic they send me which dosnt even show me on any lines lol










There was some additional video footage that again wasnt very clear. Not sure if your be able to view it or not nut heres the link.

http://havering.appeals-online.co.u...=hg71787357&txtVRM=v10mgr&txtWebCode=109uh046

I thought the missus was joking with the last 2 as she rang me after i noticed the 1st 1 and said u got another 1 ere. then few days later another 1. Im not saying its right to take advantage of the road traffic laws at night but when did you ever see a traffic warden working at 9.30 at night . Now them litle smart cars are flying around everywhere all hours of the day.You can tell its christmas coming and the councils are having a purge on it all.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

From the video footage it looks to me as though you and the two cars in front of you are all on the zig zags, the only difference in all three cars that I can see (other than the make and model) is that you also have the two nearside wheels on the curb :-|


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

You clock the time tho. 8.45 at night in a lil quiet place and the smart cars are out in force... lol 
"but its not a businiess" ohhh no These ppl will be out xmas day doing it you can count on it :lol:

Im just gonna pay them all and bite my tongue but what a week grrrrrrrr


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Devil said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> You clock the time tho. 8.45 at night in a lil quiet place and the smart cars are out in force... lol
> "but its not a businiess" ohhh no These ppl will be out xmas day doing it you can count on it :lol:
> ...


Don't get me wrong, I do sympathise with you, after all I think most of us have done the same or similar in the past and got away with it. I was just commenting on the video 'evidence'.


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

Devil said:


> ...Car was parked outside the chip shop just past a zebra crossing and apparently the back of the car was a foot over the last zig zag line of the crossing. Pic is taken at night and the video evidence shows nothing certain as its pitch black. Another £65 they want. This is the pic they send me which dosnt even show me on any lines lol
> 
> There was some additional video footage that again wasnt very clear. Not sure if your be able to view it or not nut heres the link.
> 
> ...


If that's your idea of 'a foot' you must have REAL problems parking!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Deregulated parking fines on private property are nothing less than a legal extortion racket.

We've had ongoing problems on my patch with a few spots - just bits of wasteland near to places with parking issues that regularly get parked on and which seem to have been bought deliberately for the purpose of generating parking fine revenues. In one case signs have been put up where you couldn't possibly see them until you've parked your car and got out and they seem to have someone sitting in a flat nearby observing and ready to call in a clamper waiting around the corner. Time and again people are literally just getting out of the car and locking the door when the clamping truck has pulled up behind them to block them in! The cost to get your car released? £225!

Technically it's legal - so it's taken some creative policing to sort these guys out but we've managed to put a stop to it. Really is about time this whole busines was properly regulated again. So while I'm usually quite outspoken when people have broken the law and moan about the penalties in the case of these private parking fines I have every sympathy and I'd agree with the advice of simply not paying them. In legal terms they are not fines - they are simply invoices and apparently it is extremely rare for these companies to try taking you to court to get the money.

Fines gathered from parking offences on the road are another matter. Providing the markings are correct and clear I don't think anyone has an excuse to commit the offences. Where people do so it is simple laziness or a complete disregard for the law in an attempt to save a bit of walking or some money. Okay, it may be annoying to come back a bit late after your payment has expired and find a ticket was slapped on your windscreen 5 minutes after your money ran out, but it's down to you to check your times properly. There's nothing sneaky about it. Sure, you may have been delayed through circumstances out of your control. Well, I suggest it's prudent to always pay for a bit more parking than you think you'll need to be on the safe side - I always do. I agree, there's far less lee-way given now that parking offences have been de-criminalised and they are enforced by the council (who get the money) rather than when they were enforced by the police (who didn't). So yes, the money has made a difference - but ultimately I've _*never*_ had a parking ticket. If I can avoid them then so can anybody.

As ever the attitude will be "it's only motoring - it's not that serious - it's trivial". However, we have millions of cars on the road and that's growing all the time. Room for them is getting tighter and tighter so parking in our busy and crowded town centres has to be controlled. If you went into town and had to spend an hour or more just driving round in circles desperately trying to find somewhere to park I'm sure you'd not think it was that trivial after all. I think parking controls are a necessity that we have to live with and all it takes is a bit of effort and an acceptance that sometimes parking has to be paid for.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks for your advice Mark i've decided not to bother to pay the ticket.

KEEP AN EYE OUT WHEN PARKING IN THE NEWER TESCO EXTRA STORES APPARENTLY IT'S ONLT THE BIGGER STORES THAT HAVE THESE CAMERAS..


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

Theres a Tesco near me that the council have taken over the car park. a ticket is 20p. whats happening is this..

Somebody buys a ticket and is in tesco for 5 or 10 mins. comes out on the way back to their car they see for example a woman walking to the ticket machine. and i might say here you go luv you can have my ticket its only had 5 or 10 mins gone on it as a friendly thing to do. I could give her my ticket and the council have vans or spys parked up and are fining people for giving their ticket to another person. pmsl Its happening all the time now in that carpark. And usually loads of people give their ticket to somebody else as a good will gesture and are geting fined for it


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

20p!!

The cheapest parking in council car parks near me is £3.10 - but you do get the minimum time of 2 hours for that... Which is grand when you just want to pop in to a shop and buy something quickly.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You need to be careful with those bus lane cameras, they are a menace. Especially when you want to turn left using the empty left filter lane, but have to queue up for 300 yds behind all the the other fuckers who want to turn right. If there's no bus coming, then it genuinely is a victimless crime and you'd hope the camera operator (i.e. council) would show some common sense and let it go. But of course the possibility of an easy £60 or a harder £120 is too great to resist.

But there is a solution.

In my local trouble spot, I've noticed that the camera is positioned such that if there is a bus in the bus lane, it can't possibly see you. The only risk is a police man sitting in the queuing traffic ahead.

Mark Davies won't condone this behaviour, but the fightback has started. Sorry Mark.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Don't some buses have front facing cameras to catch people using the bus lanes?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

All our local busses are covered in cameras they record inside and out to stop spurious compensation claims

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Anyway, what's wrong with just queuing up like everyone else? If the opposite carriageway was free do you think you should be allowed to use that? What about the pavement when it's empty?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

The lamp posts get in the way


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

badyaker said:


> The lamp posts get in the way


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry the zig zags was a fair cop, you are lucky they did not nick you for being on the pavement as well. :roll:

....you done the crime, now pay the fine


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

i did the crime and i paid the fine.. all done with..

As far as parking on the pavement. This is where they dont use their common sense .

you have for example a normal road with 1 lane of traffic going each way. for somebody to park "Legally" without any wheels on the pavement you would clearly be blocking every car trying to get passed you. every car trying to get past you would have to go into the opposite lane of traffic . This to me is far more dangerous when going around a parked van etc etc than it ever would be to be parked 2 wheels on the kerb still allowing cars to be able to pass you. and still leaving enough room for the pram to be able to get through on the pavement.

But because its wrote in some shiity law book somewhere. and when the spotty teenager working in the fines department deals with your claim and his pc screen tells him its against the law. and this is the only choice of action he has open to him . "god forbid they might be able to think for themselves." Theres nobody to see the inbetween bits now days and make common sense of some things. if the pc screen says your guilty. then thats it. And thats the way they like it. They dont want you to have options and ways out of things . sometimes you just need somebody who can make a choice without having to abide by what the pc screen says.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Parking on the pavement -

A number of years back (About 43 to be more precise), I parked on a pavement which was about 7 or 8 foot wide (2 - 2.5 metres for the younger members) and was prosecuted in the courts. A couple of years later I started a new job and was summoned by the engineering manager to his office where he informed me that I had lied on my application form for the job. There was a portion of the application which asked about criminal prosecutions/criminal records with the exception of parking offences which I anwered as 'not applicable', this was my downfall as when I was prosecuted for parking on the pavement it was not a prosecution for parking but for obstruction. The difference being that obstruction carried with it a criminal record - the [email protected]@rds.


----------



## sandman77 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just want to add some fact to this thread. Parking on the footpath (pavement) is not an offence. If the police see you parking on it you can be done for driving on it but if they come along and see a car parked on it there is nothing they can do about it unless you are causing an actual obstruction. So long as there is enough room for a wheelchair or buggy to get through you will not get a ticket.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

sandman77 said:


> I just want to add some fact to this thread. Parking on the footpath (pavement) is not an offence. If the police see you parking on it you can be done for driving on it but if they come along and see a car parked on it there is nothing they can do about it unless you are causing an actual obstruction. So long as there is enough room for a wheelchair or buggy to get through you will not get a ticket.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Not sure how factual that really is. Ive had loads of tickets for parking with 2 or more wheels on the pavement as they like to call it. And i wasnt "driving" on any of them at the time of the ticket it was parked. how do you believe your facts to be true. where did you get your information from ?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

sandman77 said:


> I just want to add some fact to this thread. Parking on the footpath (pavement) is not an offence. If the police see you parking on it you can be done for driving on it but if they come along and see a car parked on it there is nothing they can do about it unless you are causing an actual obstruction. So long as there is enough room for a wheelchair or buggy to get through you will not get a ticket.
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


I definitely wasn't driving on it and definitely got convicted for causing an obstruction even though you could have driven a transit van between my car and the wall of the adjacent building.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Parking in the pavement has been illegal in London for a long time. I don't think there's a blanket ban in the rest of the country, but there are definitely other councils who have also enforced this. You should probably just assume you can't do it unless there are markings/signs saying you can.

It's not just pushchair width you have to think about - a blind person trying to make their way down the pavement might have a problem with your car being there regardless of how much room there is.


----------



## sandman77 (Oct 25, 2011)

Unless there are road markings and/or signs saying you can't park on the pavement you can assume it is not an offence to do it. Controlled parking zones are different because you are required to park wholly within a bay. I know this to be fact because it is my job to know it. I am a traffic engineer. I write traffic orders that are used to enforce such matters. One thing to note is I am in Scotland and things may be different in the rest of the UK (we use the roads Scotland act up here) .

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Devil said:


> "god forbid they might be able to think for themselves." Theres nobody to see the inbetween bits now days and make common sense of some things.


This is what I rail against most of the time. It is just petty-minded bureaucracy. You wonder how on earth they get on in life. I guess stupidity and laziness breeds stupidity and laziness, but fuck me, if they grow some balls and show a bit of initiative they might even get a promotion!

As Scooby says, we're doomed


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

sandman77 said:


> Unless there are road markings and/or signs saying you can't park on the pavement you can assume it is not an offence to do it. Controlled parking zones are different because you are required to park wholly within a bay. I know this to be fact because it is my job to know it. I am a traffic engineer. I write traffic orders that are used to enforce such matters. One thing to note is I am in Scotland and things may be different in the rest of the UK (we use the roads Scotland act up here) .
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


Not sure it's that clear cut. I think I read of one council who had just put signs up on all the roads crossing the boundary about the new rules. Saved them marking or signing every road and is probably how any other council would do it too. So, looking for a sign on the road you're planning to pavement park on isn't enough.


----------

